# MPG towing the new Winnebago Minnies



## funpilot (Sep 21, 2014)

I am curious as to the real world experience those of you who own these (like the 2101DS) what you have experienced in towing MPG.  Could you also post your tow vehicle and weather or not it was generally flat or hilly terrain?    Thanks


----------



## LEN (Sep 21, 2014)

So much depends on your tow rig. Anywhere from 7-11with a gaser to in the teens with a diesel PU could be expected.

LEN


----------



## thor098 (Dec 19, 2014)

I'm just joining the various RV forums so I could answer questions like these.  My wife and I purchased a  travel trailer this past year and it was hard to find good information.  Our trailer is a Travel Lite i16 Idea Cobblestone which is 3000#.  We tow it with a 2013 Dodge Durango V6 and our gas mileage usually runs between 14 and 16 mpg.  When we are bucking the wind trying to maintain 60mph, it has dropped as low as 12.5.  When we are with the wind at 65mph we have easily reached 17. This past summer, we took it out west from Wisconsin to Wyoming.  Overall average going out was about 14.8.  Overall average coming home was 16.4 - we had wind behind us most of the way. Hope this helps some people make their decisions.


----------



## C Nash (Dec 19, 2014)

55 MPH, advoid full throttle starts and drop off gas befroe time to come to a stop.  Driving habits really affect MPG.  Keep all service up to date and ck air pressure in tires daily or before ever start. As stated above just go where the wind blows you.  Great life


----------

